# Reptile Job @ West Midland Safari Park



## amber_gekko (May 11, 2007)

Found this advert for west midland safari park, thought it might intrest some people as ive seen a few threads of people wanting reptile jobs. :2thumb:

West Midland Safari Park currently has an exciting opportunity for a Keeper within the Discovery Trail working particularly in the Reptile House. The main activities within the role include the daily husbandry and management of our diverse reptile and amphibian collection, presenting educational reptile encounters and meticulous record keeping. 


We are continually looking to develop and expand our collection of reptiles and amphibians, so applicants who can demonstrate an ability to do this are welcomed. 

Applicants ideally require a related qualification, but this is not essential, and must be able to demonstrate a sound knowledge of our collection, having ideally worked in a similar environment previously. Experience with venomous snakes is essential to the role. Ideally, applicants will have experience with crocodilians, however, full training may be provided in this area to the successful applicant. 

Interested applicants need to apply in writing, enclosing their current CV and salary requirements to: 

Michelle Link 
Human Resource Officer
West Midland Safari Park
Bewdley
Worcestershire
DY12 1LF 

Or e-mail to: [email protected] 
Closing Date for Applications: Friday 27th June 2008


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

thats an amazing job.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah my mate, works there... hes currently training to deal with the venomous...

If only it was closer


----------



## secuner (Feb 2, 2008)

i would have loved that job but got no experience with venomous


----------



## xlilyxx (Jun 30, 2008)

ohh that would be perfect... if I had the training :blush:


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

do you think theyd take an 'apprentice'


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

doubt it lol they are wanting some one that can get on with the job asap not take a year to train 


luke


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

I emailed the HR woman when I saw this add to see if they run any traineeships in the department as I have no venomous and crocodilian experience and she told me to send her my CV anyway so she could submit it for the job, which I thought was a bit odd seeing as they state they want someone with that experience....:lol2:


----------

